# Photoshelter? Anyone use it?



## photographyfanatic (Jun 3, 2010)

I came across this The best photography websites & photo hosting. Sell photos. | PhotoShelter

Has anyone built a site with it?Have you had people order prints out of there? Any feed back? Thanks


----------



## DanEitreim (Jun 5, 2010)

I've never dealt with "Photo Shelter" but here are a couple of thoughts...

I just went on their site and there is a link to find photographers in your area. The hardest part of any website is getting someone to actually go there and then they have the option of leaving my site for any one of 40,000 other photographers?

I don't think so. Not gonna happen. Plus, in my experience setting up your own website is really pretty easy to do and can be done in the course of a weekend if you have no experience and a couple hours if you do.

There are free html editing programs available that make it as easy as typing your words and inserting your photos.

I would go that route. At least you will have total control. What happens if you build out your site with them and spend hundreds of hours building links to the site...just to have them go out of business?


----------

